# Taking A Poll



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Overheard a conversation at a Sporting Goods counter this morning(NE Ohio store). A guy was telling the salesperson " yesterday" he caught !34! Steelhead and lost two-three! In a major trib(not a feeder creek), did not say which one! and saw several on redds!! After he left, I talked to the clerk. We unanimously agreed the guy was full of it! I told him with the recent days of snow, melt off, and rain in NEO, the rivers would have been virtually unfishable, muddy, and out of normal banks. Even in ideal water conditions, I've heard of some good fish numbers, but nothing on the order of 34 fish! What does anyone else think?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bull...too much rain. Rivers are high and muddddddy.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Dunno about yesterday but the other day when the water got high they were lining the banks on a curve in the river. You could cast out two or three feet in front of you and catch. Dont believe the story but sometimes 90 percent of the fish pile into 10 percent of the water. If you hog a spot you can do very well, if he used a net then i believe it.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Just saying the grand was probably very fishable yesterday. Don't know about hooking into 50 though.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

On Monday the rivers were in great shape. If you would have asked me if those numbers were possible when i first started steelhead fishing i would have told you it was impossible. I get where youre coming from when you say the guy is full of it. But i can assure you it is possible to catch that many and more in a single outing because i have seen it done too many times to count.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I've had 25-50 fish days on more than one occasion, it's definitely possible, yesterday the V was fishable and that's usually the last to clear so I'd guess it's possible other rivers fished as well.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> I've had 25-50 fish days on more than one occasion, it's definitely possible, yesterday the V was fishable and that's usually the last to clear so I'd guess it's possible other rivers fished as well.


Oh Thee have little faith in Thee's fellow angler!!And I quote"all fishermen are liars except for me and you,and sometimes I doubt you."LOL LOL Although I do have 2 friends that have been fishing Ohio Steelies since their introduction and they have had day's like that,hard to believe but true.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

joekacz said:


> Oh Thee have little faith in Thee's fellow angler!!And I quote"all fishermen are liars except for me and you,and sometimes I doubt you."LOL LOL Although I do have 2 friends that have been fishing Ohio Steelies since their introduction and they have had day's like that,hard to believe but true.


Did he use the words "biggly'' or "huge''and say believe me..or im the best fisherman ever over and over again lol..I have had some big number days high teens maybe double digits but after a certain amount I stopped counting and just enjoyed the moment.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

That's only an average day for me


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Best I ever did was 17+ in @ 4 hours, and my arms were tired! 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

CJ totally possible. I had guys I know do that on the Rocky Saturday. And another guy had 20+ fish on the rocky on Sunday. So yes it's possible. I have a days when I landed 20+ and that same day my Bobber dropped just as many times and I just missed the bite.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Right place , right time , aggressive fish ,very possible , and along with some of the other comments when I first started I wouldn't of thought that was possible either , nowadays that doesn't surprise me at all


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, looks like the Yea's have it! Now, what would you say if it was a "FLY"man? I've had some decent days but would need a golfshot " clicker" to keep track of numbers.(I know I have trouble sitting in a boat counting up to "30" perch!)


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Definitely.. just ask my rotator cuff how it got ripped. 20+ on flies and quit because my arms were sore. It's not a BS story its true.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

If I wanna catch that many crazy fish, I'll go the Florida Keys.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

ive had plenty of 20-30 fish days on both the grand and the rocky but ive been steelhead/salmon fishing since the 70's too... and im telling you...muddy water..use pieces of worm works for me everytime...just gotta be in the slack water areas... and yes you get some suckers too.


----------



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

I could believe the number caught, but only losing 2-3 seems a little fishy.


----------



## Bomberman17 (Apr 27, 2014)

I would have never believed it if it weren't until this past weekend... I just started fly fishing for them last year and spin fished for a few years before that. I met a guy on the river a couple weeks ago who showed me a new drifting set up involving a swivel. Ive never had a double digit fish day on my own, although I've seen it with a few of us. Went out Sunday and had a day ill remember forever. Landed 17 and hooked up with 40-50 over the course of the day! It was non stop action the whole day! Even had a span of 5 consecutive casts where I hooked up or landed one, all on the fly! They really loved the combo I was drifting!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bman, I'd like to pick your brain! That sounds technical! and amazing! at the same time! Five consecutive casts with hookups! 40-50 hook ups! Mind boggling!(And on a weekend no less!)
(ps-With that much action, might be time to change your line! Wouldn't want you to loose a new Record fish)!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

It was very possible. I don't have the time anymore to fish long stretches but have been getting double digits in just a couple of hours.


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

Bomberman17,

Care to elaborate on your new drifting set-up with swivel?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Hit a trib this morning and had 5/10 in three hrs. If I was to stay all day it easily Could have been double or more day , so it could be done if the conditions are right .


----------

